
How to run Angular 2 in production today - vfc1
http://blog.jhades.org/how-to-run-angular-2-in-production-today/
======
vfc1
This has a couple of simple methods to have an application up and running
today, with an eye on migrating it to the angular-cli standard project setup
in the near future.

